# Liquid ferts in richmond?



## lolazers (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone know where I can find liquid ferts near richmond?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Island pets


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Island Pets and Ackroyd Pets both carry the full Seachem line.
PetSmart has the API stuff and a bit of Seachem.
Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss) is in Richmond and he has all the dry ferts.

IMHO there is no reason to go with liquid ferts. Just buy the dry stuff and mix yourself some premade solutions.


----------



## tarazedlol (Nov 3, 2014)

Second to chiumanfu's comment. Liquid ferts, ur mainly paying for a 90% water solution. It's much better to just premix your dry ferts and go from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

